# MST3K Kickstarter to Riff Twilight - Live!



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/90538351/rifftrax-wants-to-riff-twilight-live-in-theaters-n





 




> RiffTrax recently did a poll of the Worst Movies of All Time. The clear winner: the dopey, sappy, sparkly vampire-and-werewolf romance known as... the TWILIGHT saga.
> 
> And what does TWILIGHT need more than anything else?
> 
> ...


 
I've seen all of their Twilight riffs. They are HILARIOUS. I hate the movies, but the Rifftrax/MST3K guys make the movies enjoyable.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2013)

I wish people would just let those movies die instead of keeping them alive with rifftracks and general hatred.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 26, 2013)

Next Sunday A.D. won't be here fast enough!

Also, wow. They've already doubled their original asking price. Holy shit, this is amazing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I wish people would just let those movies die instead of keeping them alive with rifftracks and general hatred.


 
That's the whole idea. These movies will die yes, but they might as well be made fun of, like Transformers 2, a riff well-deserved. You never grew up with MST3K, did you?


----------



## XDel (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, thanks to these guys I finally sat down and watched High School Musical and LOVED IT!


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I wish people would just let those movies die instead of keeping them alive with rifftracks and general hatred.


 
Why? The Twilight riffs are very well done. The movies will fade, but the riffs will live on.

http://www.rifftrax.com/rifftrax/twilight-saga-breaking-dawn-pt-1#sample


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I wish people would just let those movies die instead of keeping them alive with rifftracks and general hatred.


 
Reminds me of a certain singer.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2013)

Crucify me. MST3K isn't that funny. I have watched a plethora of there with my friends. they are ok, but twilight had just been done into the ground.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Crucify me. MST3K isn't that funny. I have watched a plethora of there with my friends. they are ok, but twilight had just been done into the ground.


 

Here's a quote from their "Worst Movies of 2012" post...




> #1: Twilight: Breaking Dawn, Part 2
> Was there any doubt? The saga (in the same sense that the game of Doodle Jump you played while sitting on the can is a “Saga”) has come to an end. The Volturi will no longer find things “Remarkable”. Jacob has fallen in love with his last baby. Team Mustache Dad has hung up their six pack of Ranier (empty). But while all of us here at RiffTrax desperately wait to sink our teeth into the Fifty Shades of Grey film adaptation, *we’ll leave you with this final chilling thought: They rebooted the Spider-Man series after just five years.*


 
It's just beginning, my friend.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2013)

Spiderman is a huge ongoing comic series, Twilight is a 4 book series. Rifftracks, while possibily funny at a time, I have grown bored of them. Perhaps my group of friends are simply more entertaining than something i can download.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Spiderman is a huge ongoing comic series, Twilight is a 4 book series.


 
Red Dawn was a single (bad) movie without a book or TV series. Think that stopped them from remaking it? Noooo.... Now there are two bad movies.

There's always that possibility that we'll see Twilight remakes, terrifying as the thought may be.

"You thought you knew the true story of Bella and Edward. YOU WERE WRONG!"



> Rifftracks, while possibily funny at a time, I have grown bored of them. Perhaps my group of friends are simply more entertaining than something i can download.


 
Um... Well... Good for you?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Red Dawn was a single (bad) movie without a book or TV series. Think that stopped them from remaking it? Noooo.... Now there are two bad movies.
> 
> There's always that possibility that we'll see Twilight remakes, terrifying as the thought may be.
> 
> "You thought you knew the true story of Bella and Edward. YOU WERE WRONG!"


 
Twilight is more of a fad than anything else. It's not something that people see the potential in reviving.

Movies like Red Dawn get remade because they're single movies (so you don't have to worry about remaking the whole franchise) with an adaptable story. Like you see reboots and remakes or Red Dawn, Judge Dredd, etc but you don't see many remakes/reboots of trilogies or "fad" movies.

By the time they'd get remade the fanbase would already not care too much.

You might see a 3D version in a couple of years or a re-release but the franchise is just kinda out of steam.


----------



## IBNobody (Mar 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Twilight is more of a fad than anything else. It's not something that people see the potential in reviving.
> 
> Movies like Red Dawn get remade because they're single movies (so you don't have to worry about remaking the whole franchise) with an adaptable story. Like you see reboots and remakes or Red Dawn, Judge Dredd, etc but you don't see many remakes/reboots of trilogies or "fad" movies.
> 
> ...


 
Let's hope you are right. The world can't take another Twilight in its pure, unadulterated form.

----

The Kickstarter campaign is up to $184k.


----------

